# Hepatitis C antibodies but NO Virus - Visa



## RalphSH (May 29, 2017)

Hi,

I got a job offer fom a RAK based consulting firm and am planning on starting the new resident visa process by end of June.

As I started with my preparations for relocation I also went to the hospital to get everything checked.

The ELISA blood test was reactive to Hepatitis C antibodies.
The following PCR Test was negative as no virus was found.

The doctor told me that I do NOT have Hep C.
He said it probably was a false positive result or that maybe my body was exposed to HCV once but was able fight the virus itself.

My online research to this specific topic was not very satisfying which is why id like to ask you some questions...
- Will I be tested for HCV as new resident (I will work in offices)? 
- What if te test for antibodies reacts again? 
- Will they make a PRC test to assess the medical condition / or will I be sent home?
- What else can/will happen?

Thank you so much!
Ralph


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

RalphSH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a job offer fom a RAK based consulting firm and am planning on starting the new resident visa process by end of June.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
As I understand, hepatitis is only tested for 6 certain work categories - related to working with children and restaurants.
If your work is not in these areas - then you should not be tested for hepatitis.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RalphSH (May 29, 2017)

Thank you for your quick reply Steve!

Thats what I also thought first. 
BUT some articles about this topic made me think that Hepatitis testing is mandatory for new resident visa applicants too - no matter which category they will work in. 

Maybe (hopefully) it's only a misinterpretation because it somehow really frightens me to be declined.

Best,
Ralph


----------



## runnyrabbit (Aug 3, 2019)

RalphSH said:


> Thank you for your quick reply Steve!
> 
> Thats what I also thought first.
> BUT some articles about this topic made me think that Hepatitis testing is mandatory for new resident visa applicants too - no matter which category they will work in.
> ...


Hi Ralph, please kindly update your experience. 
I'm newbie here and on the same boat with you guys. I'm applying PR for my 70yd dad. Dad has Hep B for more than 20 years now. His status has been quite stable for many years. But I'm so scared that his application would fail. So I desperately need help here. 
Does one have to declare Hep B? What would happen if he doesn't? Is Hep B mandatory test anyway?

Feel tons of pressure these days. Appreciate any comments and answer.


----------



## arianneap (May 4, 2018)

runnyrabbit said:


> RalphSH said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your quick reply Steve!
> ...



Any update?

Tha k you


----------



## syedahmed1 (3 h ago)

Hello Ralph, What was the result in your case ? Were you able to get visa ?


----------

